# BLEvo phone app for Levo bikes



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Three folks told me this week this is very good.






Who here has used it? Any good?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

This is true. The developer is very responsive.

https://www.emtbforums.com/community/threads/the-official-blevo-thread.806/page-77#post-77668


----------



## BIke N Gear (Sep 27, 2004)

I've been using Blevo for almost as long as I've had my Levo. About 6 months. It has many good features and way more info than I really use. 

As someone with Pulmonary issues the main reason I got Blevo was for the Smart HR function. My Dr's don't like the way my HR spikes and my Pulse Ox drops when climbing on a regular bike. With Smart HR I can set where I want my HR to be and the app will automatically increase or decrease power to keep me there. I can ride up or down and never have a HR spike as the bikes power adjusts itself for climbs. Works great.

Because that is the main reason I use the app, I just leave my phone in my hydration pack with the app running in the background. Most users on the EMTB forum seem to keep a phone on their handlebar, I still use my Garmin out of habit.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

To me the golden feature of this app is the "smart power" settings. If you know your FTP (or have a reasonable guess) you can set it to give assistance only above and beyond some percentage of your FTP (however much power you feel like you want to put out, based on how much of a workout you want). But the really neat thing is that then you can set a range of assistance that it's allowed to use to try to keep you in that power band. So for example say you want to put out 180 watts, you set the smart power level to 180 but you can also set the assistance level to say, 5% to 85%, which would mean: try to keep me at 180 watts, and you're allowed to vary the assistance between 5% and 85%. You can also tune how quickly or slowly the assistance ramps up or down when your power output varies.

The cool thing about this is that now 1 setting basically covers the vast majority of your riding. You just set and forget. I have mine customized so my 3 settings are:

- fixed 5% assist (for slow technical riding where I specifically don't want the motor lurching the bike forward)
- smart power set to 70% of my FTP and assit between 5% and 85% (I normally leave it here)
- fixed 100% assistance (basically shuttle mode)


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

Also as someone mentioned in your other thread, it'll also let you know how much power/work you are doing vs the bike.


----------

